# Please advise - EEA application : Return of documents request



## jordan.j (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All,
I would like to share with you my nightmare with UKBA at Liverpool regarding my EEA4 permanent Resident permit application.

1) Application was received by Home Office on 22/11/November 2012 and Certificate of Application received by me on 22/12/2012.

2) As I am planning to travel home with my family (wife and 2 children, all EEA citizens) this week on 15/03/2013, I submitted a request of return of passports (mine and my wife) on 20/02/2013 by filling the online Form and send it to [email protected]

3) UKBA website mentioned that I should received my documents within 10 working days. However, at my surprise, I still haven't receive my documents until now that I am writing this post.

I have called the European Enquiries Team today to ask about when I should receive our passports and the lady is saying that I need to submit another request.

My wife also has called and she was said the same story.

Has anyone face similar issue with UKBA regarding return of passports?
Can anyone suggest me solutions of how I can get my passports back before 15/03/2013?

Thank you in advance for your replies.
Jordan


----------



## jordan.j (Mar 11, 2013)

Can anyone please reply to my post?


----------



## janeiuk (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear you have not received you passport back yet! I also applied to get my passport back recently and have fingers crossed that I will get it back in time!!

When I sent the email, I got an automated response that said "Please do not submit a repeat request within 20 working days as this will not be actioned." The website also advices 20 working days for return of documents. Hopefully it wont be that long, but if that is right yours should be on the way soon?


----------



## jordan.j (Mar 11, 2013)

janeiuk said:


> Sorry to hear you have not received you passport back yet! I also applied to get my passport back recently and have fingers crossed that I will get it back in time!!
> 
> When I sent the email, I got an automated response that said "Please do not submit a repeat request within 20 working days as this will not be actioned." The website also advices 20 working days for return of documents. Hopefully it wont be that long, but if that is right yours should be on the way soon?


Thank you Janeiuk for your reply.... Yes you are right about 20 working days...I have called twice today and talk with 2 differents people at the UKBA European Enquiries...Both of them mentioned 10 working days for European Applications....
Yes, fingers crossed that we get the passports back soon...Am just wondering if there is plan B one can use to get the passports back as the guys at UKBA don't seem to care about the live of others...
Jordan


----------



## janeiuk (Aug 15, 2012)

Well do let us know when you receive your documents! Hopefully it will be within the 20 days if not before!


----------



## ksalt (Mar 11, 2013)

Any luck with the return of your passports, jordanj?

You did say that: 

"3) UKBA website mentioned that I should received my documents within 10 working days. However, at my surprise, I still haven't receive my documents until now that I am writing this post."

Does that mean you received some documents back when you wrote that post?

I sent my documents and passports in on 07.JAN.13 and received my letter early FEB ; I think I will go ahead and request documents back NOW, seeing as my husband and I are wanting to take holiday in May.

Will post back on my experience! 

Good luck to us all.


----------



## jordan.j (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I am delighted to let you know that I received my passport back from UKBA yesterday 20/03/2012.
I have waited for 15 working days before after I submitted mi ROD request online.
I can understand that they take more than 10 working days for EEA applications.
Honestly, I can't say which strategy worked. Just fingers crossed for you waiting to get your passports back.
I am travelling tomorrow.
Good luck to you all.
Regards,
Jordan


----------



## ksalt (Mar 11, 2013)

*passport received back within 7 days*

Glad to hear you received your passport back, Jordan.

I too, have good news regarding my passport...

Requested back my spouse's and my passports on 20.03.13, received an email on 27.03.13 explaining the documents had been dispatched on 22.03.13 and received the package that afternoon (27.03.13) with my residence vignette inside my passport as well as the other documents I sent with the application. 

I am quite relieved by how quickly everything was sorted in this instance, and of course relieved to have my passports back with my 5 year residency.

I feel pretty luck in this situation, however, had I not requested back my documents, I'm not sure the UKBA would have sent them back to me. On my residence card it states that the issue date was 05.03.13, but they did not send me my documents until I requested back on 20.03.13.

Good luck to everyone else in this process.


----------



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

Hopefully the posters in this thread are still active on the forum and can help me! 

I sent a request for my passport - sent the word document to the RODrequests email address and got the automatic response that if I am sending an email not related to return of document I will not get a reply and to not contact them in the next 20 days. Well, I've waited and it's 20 days and nothing has happened. Am I supposed to get another response to confirm that my request is being processed? Any ideas what's going on and could anyone advise a phone number that I could call?
Thanks in advance!!

I was supposed to go home to attend a wedding this weekend but I guess that's not happening anymore?


----------



## Jbather (Sep 14, 2013)

*Still NO passport here!!*

I applied for a return of documents back in early July as I have to travel for work... Since then my mother has become very I'll and the urgency to travel has become incredibly important. I waited for the 20 working day period to contact them & was told there was an IT issue and should reapply. I have and have waited another 20 working days and still nothing. I call nearly every day as the stress is driving me crazy! I am told it has been listed as urgent but still in progress. I am supposed to travel next week for work and will loose a lot of income if I do not, more stress let alone getting to see my Mum. I do have a brand new passport from NZ not AUS but have never used so therefore have no stamps in it. Thought of using it to leave and hope my husband will receive my other documents in the meantime and post it to me so I can reenter the UK when I return. Apparently, it is up to the immigration officer whether they will let me enter without a valid visa. Does anyone know if you can enter the uk with a new passport no visa as a commonwealth citizen who has applied for the family EA visa?? I'm thinking of just going and dealing with the consequences when I return..... Thank you in advance, any assistance will help!


----------

